# San Diego and surroundings (December 2019)



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Photos of my trip to San Diego, California's cleanest city in my opinion.

San Diego street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Gaslamp Quarter by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Pacific Beach by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Oceanside by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Californian sunset by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

La Jolla Cove by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego street scene by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Tiger by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Bear by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Oceanside by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

La Jolla Cove by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

North Park street art by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

North Park by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Little Italy by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

San Diego Old Town by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Oceanside by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Carlsbad Beach by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Oceanside by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

La Jolla Shore Beach by Piero Damiani, on Flickr

Bilboa Park by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from San Diego, Piero


----------

